# Stash busting striped and slip stitch shawl with or without points- Knit



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is my latest design called Bocce. I came up with it because I wanted to use up lots of leftovers from various projects. I used five colors for the stripes but you can use one, two three, five or even ten colors. It really depends on what you have. You can even use a color changing yarn to make life easy.

The slipped stitches create a secondary stripe pattern across the colored stripes. This design was inspired by a woven hat that had a very similar pattern. You can complete the shawl with points or with a plain garter stitch border. It's pictured in madelinetosh merino light, a fingering weight yarn, and it's available for $6 in my Ravelry store here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bocce


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautifully creative and a lovely result.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, what a quick reply! I just posted this. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love it


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous designing.Love the pattern with those lovely points and the colours of your choice are a beautiful fashion statement.A must buy for me.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That really is pretty. I think you did a great job.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Really sharp looking shawl!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks! I like your avatar sweater.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Very good of you to say so, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Much appreciated!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for your compliments! I was surprised at how well my leftover colors worked together. I guess it's because they are all colors I liked enough to use once before.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I appreciate your saying so.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Novasea!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very pretty! Job well done!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's gorgeous, and it has your stamp all over it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a great looking shawl!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! Great choice of colours, they blend so well


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your designs!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad you like it, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks TammyK!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment Showbizgirl!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much! I love your bears!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh thank you Windbeam!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful and unique design.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You are so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! THat is a great stash buster! Beautiful results! ;0)


----------



## PaisleyCat (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely shawl, But what is the pattern in your avatar?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love how the slipped stitches create the stripe across! :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely idea to use up some leftover yarn.
Beautiful!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Sandiego!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you on both counts. The pattern in the avatar is called Eden Prairie and you can find it in my Ravelry store here:

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/nancy-whitman


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That was the thing that drew me to the woven pattern that inspired this shawl. Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks! The only problem I find is that no matter how much yarn I used from stash, there is always more to use.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What a great idea. The secondary stripe adds just the right amount of class.


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

I too, just love the Bocce Shawl! I am researching colorways and getting ready to purchase your pattern.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for that!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so glad you like it! If you have 10 colors that go together, you will need very few yards on the first three or four.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really love this and so effectivexx


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for saying so!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful design, and the colours work so well with this pattern


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. Your patterns are lovely!


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Nancy, I had such a hard time deciding between the Eden Prairie and the Bocce, so I asked the Resident Expert (my DH), and he picked the Eden Prairie! So I have just purchased the pattern and I think I have just the right yarn in my stash! If not, it's not far to my LYS! Thanks for such beautiful designs. Btw, I'm a Nancy, too.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for getting Eden Prairie! If you have any questions or need any assistance, please contact me here or on the other site. I see the other sites messages quickly because they come through my email.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the thumbs up!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought my copy of pattern. It is a lovely shawl!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment and for getting the shawl!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you dev7316!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is an amazing design.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Why thank you for that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it! I was just thinking last night that I've accumulated a lot of leftover fingering weight and need a pattern to use it up. :thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

The knitter's curse - leftovers! Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## PaisleyCat (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for the link, Your patterns look awesome. I purchased the Eden Shawl and am now on a hunt for the perfect color combos--though the original one may be just that.


Ruth/Paisleycat


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for another awesome design to add to our 'lists'... I'm closing this thread now, as it's reached it's limit. We all look forward to more of your designs.


----------

